# avp.exe ??



## dirtman1 (Oct 28, 2005)

my pc has been running poorly recently and ive been going through the processes on window task manager.now their does seem theres alot running despite me only having 2 items in startup their is 4 svchost running at once and a avp.exe which ive looked through google and downloaded a program called true sword which doesnt look very good but it said that it found:Malicious component or program is found in processes: avp.exe. "Added by the ""Herman Agent"" remote access TROJAN!"
it found this even though my kaspersky and ewido found nothing! 
this sems strange as its in my startup yet it as if its connected to my kaspersky security suite.anyway my system is constantly display out of virtual memory increasing page size and ive done this numerous times manually.Im running windows xp pro with 512 ram and ive only had the laptop 6 weeks,it seems like the programs not responding are getting more frequent!any ideas?


----------



## dirtman1 (Oct 28, 2005)

maybe you need this hjs log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 16:30:12, on 05/07/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.5346.0005)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 6.0\avp.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TME3\Tmesrv31.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 6.0\avp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\BitTornado\btdownloadgui.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.ntlworld.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54729
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=55245&clcid={SUB_CLCID}
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 66.20.37.113:80
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [kis] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 6.0\avp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!ewido] "C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\ewido.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: avp.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 6.0\avp.exe
O4 - Global Startup: MSASCui.lnk = C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
O4 - Global Startup: TInTouch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Toshiba\TOSHIBA Assist\TInTouch.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Kaspersky Anti-Banner - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 6.0\\ie_banner_deny.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_01\bin\npjpi150_01.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_01\bin\npjpi150_01.dll
O9 - Extra button: Web Anti-Virus - {1F460357-8A94-4D71-9CA3-AA4ACF32ED8E} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 6.0\scieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Stan James Poker.com Poker - {7F2F6F5A-CAE2-4954-A461-36B3757B2BFB} - C:\Program Files\stanjamesgibMPP\MPPoker.exe
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {0F42F280-2D6E-4B19-95A9-18D8DADB9309} (BFLauncher Class) - http://www.betfred.com/company/gamessections/common/betfredlauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1147446082906
O16 - DPF: {6E5A37BF-FD42-463A-877C-4EB7002E68AE} (Trend Micro ActiveX Scan Agent 6.5) - http://housecall65.trendmicro.com/housecall/applet/html/native/x86/win32/activex/hcImpl.cab
O16 - DPF: {7DFDB8FD-B498-4958-B930-38021B94351D} (imlUCID Class) - http://imlive.com/chatsource/ImlCID.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: {BDEE1959-AB6B-4745-A29B-F492861102CC} - 
O16 - DPF: {E5D419D6-A846-4514-9FAD-97E826C84822} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {FEE1002D-90A5-4A5D-AABE-01803FFBCF7A} (pCastPanel Class) - http://ps.itv.mop.com/dn/files/pCastCtl_1.0.0.84_20060511.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: klogon - C:\WINDOWS\system32\klogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: RegCompact - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\RegCompact.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Internet Security 6.0 (AVP) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 6.0\avp.exe" -r (file missing)
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service (CFSvcs) - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: DVD-RAM_Service - Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
O23 - Service: ewido anti-spyware 4.0 guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (svcWRSSSDK) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
O23 - Service: Tmesrv3 (Tmesrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TME3\Tmesrv31.exe" /Service (file missing)


----------



## dirtman1 (Oct 28, 2005)

anyone?????


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Please download *ATF Cleaner* by Atribune. 
*This program is for XP and Windows 2000 only*
 
Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program. 
Under *Main* choose: *Select All* 
Click the *Empty Selected* button. 
If you use Firefox browser
Click *Firefox* at the top and choose: *Select All* 
Click the *Empty Selected* button. 
*NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt. 
If you use Opera browser
Click *Opera* at the top and choose: *Select All* 
Click the *Empty Selected* button. 
*NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt. 
Click *Exit* on the Main menu to close the program. 
For *Technical Support*, double-click the e-mail address located at the bottom of each menu.


----------



## dirtman1 (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks for replying cybertech,ive done what you requested,do you require a new hjs?
do you have any info on the avp trojan?:up:


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Did that resolve the problem?

I only know what I find by doing a google search.


----------



## dirtman1 (Oct 28, 2005)

it seems ok ish but it seem like the laptop seems to find its running out of memory really easily ived tried changing the paging via going into system but doesnt seem to be working?
ive done a search on google myself but their are conflicting reports about it.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

How much ram does it have?


----------



## dirtman1 (Oct 28, 2005)

im running windows xp pro 1.86ghz 512 ram.


----------



## blkwlnt64 (Mar 28, 2005)

Does the Kaspersky suite include a firewall ?
How recently have you defraged ?
Your Java level is quite out of date but that subject can be delayed until everything else is fixed.


----------



## dirtman1 (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah im running kaspersky security suite 6.0 with firewall,and yes i defraged about 4 days ago,i know that the kaspersky can slow it down but i found with this newer one its not as bad as the previous version ie 5.0


----------

